# Shimano Aero Technium MgS XSA



## FelixT (18. August 2009)

Hallo,
nachdem ich jetzt die Ruten habe, überlege ich was ich gerne für Rollen hätte...

Ich hätte gerne welche die 10-15 Jahre halten(bei entsprechender Pflege) stabil sind, gut laufen, und möglichst leicht sind.
Wer von euch benutzt diese Rollen und kann mal einen kleinen "Erfahrungsbericht" schreiben?


LgFelix


----------



## Freelander (19. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Aero Technium MgS XSA*

Nimm meine,bevor ich sie bei E-bay einstelle....


----------



## xbxmxnn (19. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Aero Technium MgS XSA*

Ich würde dann eher die Basias nehmen - sind meines Wissens leichter, kosten deutlich weniger, und ich glaube, sie werfen auch weiter. Allerdings denke ich, dass es bei Rollen in der Preisklasse nur noch persönliche Geschmäcker sind, die entscheiden, über die Grenze, wo man mit einem Mehr an Geld auch ein deutliches Mehr an Leistung bekommt (sei es weniger Gewicht, längere Haltbarkeit, weitere Würfe...), ist man in der Region schon lange hinaus!


----------



## Marcel1409 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Aero Technium MgS XSA*

@ Abumann

Hast mal bitte den Preis für die Basia E-Spule!


----------



## xbxmxnn (19. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Aero Technium MgS XSA*

Muss ich mal nachschauen; aber kann ja nicht so viel teurer sein als die der Technium, oder? Ich schaue...


----------



## Marcel1409 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Aero Technium MgS XSA*

Technium kostet 30 Euro... Schätze mal die Basia auf 75 Euro +++ |uhoh:!


----------



## xbxmxnn (19. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Aero Technium MgS XSA*

Mag sein, wie gesagt, muss ich schauen - ist bei der Technium schon eine Ersatzspule dabei? Sonst bekommst Du für den Preis der Technium eine Basia und zwei Ersatzspulen, da muss man schon genau nachrechnen, denke ich - klar, Wettkampfangler (darf man das noch sagen? Ich meine natürlich Vergleichsangler |rolleyes )mit acht Ersatzspulen pro Rolle brauchen günstige Spulen, aber 'normale' Angler sollten doch immer mit drei Spulen pro Rolle hinkommen, oder? Und selbst bei Vergleichsfischern halte ich das für übertrieben, aber ist nun mal Mode...

Ich empfehle aber, nicht einfach nach dem Preis der Rolle zu gehen oder nach dem Namen, sondern einfach zum Händler des Vertauens und die Rolle mal probewerfen oder sogar probefischen - bei Rollen in der Preisklasse muss das drin sein, denke ich. Und dem einen liegt oder gefällt nun mal eine Technium am besten, dem nächsten eine Basia, und dem dritten eine Fox Stratos (mir fiel gerade keine andere teure Stationärrolle ein :g ).


----------



## Koschi (20. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Aero Technium MgS XSA*

Hat nicht nur die alte Aero Technium XT10000 das "Super Slow Osszilaton System"? Die MgS XSA hat zwar die größere Übersetzung (wie die Ultegra, glaube ich), was ich besser finde, aber gar nicht DIE Wickeltechnik der "Alten", oder? 

Deswegen habe ich die Neue gedanklich gestrichen....


----------



## FelixT (21. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Aero Technium MgS XSA*

Hallo,
fischt denn niemand diese Rolle?

Hier mal was interessantes zum Vergleich Daiwa Basia und Shimano Aero Technium MGS(für alle die English können)#6
http://pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53584

LgFelix


----------



## xbxmxnn (21. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Aero Technium MgS XSA*

Moin Felix,

ich kenne den Test aus dem Forum; Du scheinst ziemlich überzeugt zu sein von der Rolle, also denke ich, Du solltest sie vieleicht kaufen; was ich nur meine, und das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung: in den Preisklassen sollte man möglichst ganz genau schauen, was man sich aussucht, und möglichst vorher testen - bei Rollen dieser Liga sollte ein Händler einen Test schon mal erlauben, denke ich, denn es sollte dann auch wirklich alles passen, Rolle zur Rute, Rute zum Werfer, und alles sollte sich gut anfühlen.
Ich wollte hier auch keineswegs die MgS in Abrede stellen, nur darauf hinweisen, dass auch andere Mütter hübsche Töchter haben, darum prüfe, wer sich ewig bindet!

Wichtig fnde ich übrigens Koschis Beitrag - wenn es stimmt, dass die neuen Modelle nicht mehr das wirklich phantastische System der älteren haben, muss man wiederum genauer schauen.

Finde ich.


----------



## Koschi (25. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Aero Technium MgS XSA*

Die Neue hat "Slow Osscilation" und nicht "Super Slow Osscilation".

Sie wickelt bestimmt immer noch toll, aber der Effekt der Super Technium XT ist es nicht.

M.E. hat Marci dass mal mit McMc im Laden heraus gearbeitet. Wäre ich nie drauf gekommen, dass das fehlende "Super" diese Konsequenz bedeutet... #c


----------



## FelixT (25. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Aero Technium MgS XSA*



Koschi schrieb:


> M.E. hat Marci dass mal mit McMc im Laden heraus gearbeitet. Wäre ich nie drauf gekommen, dass das fehlende "Super" diese Konsequenz bedeutet... #c



Welche Konsequenz bedeutet??
Wird ja sicherlich einen Grund geben warum man das wieder "re"-eingeführt hat, oder?
Vielleicht weniger Gewicht, oder tatsächlich bessere Schnurverlegung...
Wer weiss was?|kopfkrat


Felix


----------



## Koschi (26. August 2009)

*AW: Shimano Aero Technium MgS XSA*

Der Spulenhub der Technium XT ist extrem langsam. Wenn man verschiedenfarbige Schnüre auf der Rolle hat, sieht man den Effekt am Besten: 25m gelb wird zB quasi nur im oberen Teil der Spule gewickelt, die nächste Farbe dann abgegrenzt weiter unten usw usw. Das kann keine andere Rolle und es ist sicher die immer noch beste Wicklung, insbesondere für gedrehte Schnüre.

Die MgS XSA hat mehr Schnureinzug, der Spulenehub muss dafür schneller sein und daher geht scheinbar über den Wormshaft nur noch eine "ordinäre Kreuzwicklung", das haben andere Rollen in der Form na klar auch längst.

Ganz klar NICHT besser als eine Technium XT. Die bleibt - was diese tolle Technik angeht, einzigartig (und ist übrigens immer noch zu bekommen, wenn nicht mehr in unseren Läden halt im britischen Versand und das Pfund steht ja für uns sehr gut). 

Die MgS XSA hat dafür andere Vorteile. Sie ist leichter, hat - wie gesagt - einen höheren Schnureinzug. Das mögen ja für den Einen Vorteile und Kaufargument sein, für Andere nicht. Muss halt jeder selbst entscheiden.  

Ich würde den Umstieg z.B. schon deshalb schwieriger finden, weil die Spulen der alten Rollen (die alle untereinder kompatibel waren Ultegra XT, Biomaster XT, Aero Technium XT) NICHT mehr passen. Ist dem Neukäufer na klar völlig schnuppe. Billiger als Daiwa-Ersatzspulen sind auch die neuen Shimano-Spulen allemal (ca. 1x Daiwa = ca. 3x Shimano, das ja mal ein Pfund!).


----------



## Tortugaf (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Aero Technium MgS XSA*

Habe da eine Frage |kopfkrat,  hat die Shimano Aero Technium MgS XSA ein automatischen Schnurfang?
Habe mir diese Rolle gekauft u. sie hakt nun bei dem Versuch, das zurückklappen des Schnurfangbügel auszulösen.
Wer hat diese Rolle u. kann mir sagen was das ist.


G. Tortugaf


----------



## FelixT (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Aero Technium MgS XSA*

Hallo, ich glaube (ziemlich sicher) das bei dieser Rolle und auch anderen Brandungsrollen das Umschlagen des Bügels durch einfaches loswickeln nicht möglich ist...
Um zuschlagen beim werfen zu vermeiden..


Felix


----------



## Tortugaf (6. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Aero Technium MgS XSA*

Du meinst das ist eine Art von Sperre?
Das will mir der Händler auch verklickern, trau aber kein so richtig.
  Mal was für Antworten noch kommen. Es macht ja Sinn, ein Umschlagen des Bügels während des Wurfes, könnte glatt die Rolle zerstören, bei großen Gewichten.


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Aero Technium MgS XSA*

Felix hat recht! Der Bügel der MGS lässt sich nur manuel umlegen... Per Kurbeldreh rutscht der Bügel durch und bleibt offen! Ist `ne super Sache #6! Ich mach das eh immer mit der Hand :vik: !!!


----------



## FelixT (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Aero Technium MgS XSA*

YES...:vik:

wusst ich´s doch...:q

Find ich auch gut... freu mich schon auf die Rollen...#h

Felix


----------



## Tortugaf (7. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Aero Technium MgS XSA*

Ich habe mir die Sache noch mal in Ruhe angeschaut u. damit rumgespielt. 

Ich denke auch das es so sein könnte, der Bügel versucht nicht um zuklappen, er wird nur gestoppt.
Ich habe eine Saltiga 4000 Z u. eine Stella 20000 FA, diese drehen sich nur schwerer mit geöffneten Bügel. Sie haben nicht diesen Stoppmechanismus. 
Der Händler meint, das es bei den Mgs, so ist.
  Bin mal gespannt wie sie sich am Pazifik, in der Brandung macht.
Leicht ist sie ja u. ich hoffe auch belastbar. 
  Ich wollte mit ihr Spinnangeln o. kleine Köder ranzupfen.


 G. Tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## xbxmxnn (9. September 2009)

*AW: Shimano Aero Technium MgS XSA*

Ich fand gerade in einem Shop die Aero Technium XT mit Super Slow Oscillation für deutlich unter 300 Euro - die XT mit Super Slow... war es doch, wo die Spule so langsam hoch- und runterging, dass eine Farbe nur einen Teil der Spule füllte, richtig? Klingt interessant, werde ich vielleicht mal testen. :g


----------



## Tortugaf (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Aero Technium MgS XSA*

Hey Abumann

Und wie war der Test mit der Aero Technium XT ? 

Ich habe die Shimano Aero Technium MgS XSA immer noch u. fische sie seit dem im Pazifik.

Bin zufrieden, gibt es jetzt noch andere die mit dieser Rolle öfter gefischt haben, denn ich habe ein kleines Problem, Perücken mit geflochtener Schnur. 

Liegt das an der Rolle ,wenn ich mit ihr leichte Köder spinne o. doch an der Power Pro ?

G. Tortugaf


----------

